# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  benigoi/platinum/kigoi/mukashi ogon

## koikoiman

Rekan-rekan koi-s yg baik. Tolong kabari yah misalkan ada koi usia nisai baik F1 atau Import yang ingin di jual. Untuk kigoi dan platinum kalau ada ginrin lebih baik. Mau male atau female gak masalah asal bisa bulky hehe. Thanks.

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI



----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikoiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikoiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Ikutan suhu...Platinum Ogon lokal 43 cm. Pin bb 7D95BA57.


wuih platinumnya kinclong banget

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soralokita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Om royal, beni nya male or female?


saya masih lum tau um Owi, kmngkinan besar Male. hehehehhe......

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

